# Buying a house in Baza and need help with bills!



## onlyhereonce (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi,

I have seen a property that i am thinking of buying in the Baza region of Spain. I was thinking of buying it, doing it up and then eventually living in it. I would be driving to Spain from the UK with a caravan and parking the caravan on the land that comes with the house and living in the caravan whilst i renovate the house to make it habitable. Once i purchased the house, i wouldnt have the water connected until i lived in it , i wouldnt have the gas and electric either as i would run a generator for the caravan to manage until the day we moved in. 

What bills would i incur as i would be paying for the property outright so no mortgage bills, no gas and electric either as noted above.

Would i have to contribute to the local council tax equivalent as i wouldnt be living in the house for a while even though im parking my caravan on the land?

I just want to try and calculate the minimum i could live on whilst living there.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

You will have to pay the IBI (rates) to the Town Hall every year regardless of whether or not you are actually occupying the property. You will also have to pay non-resident taxes annually until or unless you become a fiscal resident when you will pay annual tax as such. Both of these taxes are based on the valor catastral (rateable value) of the property so it is impossible to give any kind of estimate of the cost.

One off costs will be the transfer tax on the purchase of the property, notary and registration fees as well as an architect's project (depending on the extent of the renovations) and building licence. You should also ensure that the minimum allowable value is declared in the escritura of purchase by applying the municipal coefficient to the valor catastral otherwise you will be hit with a demand for supplementary tax by the tax office.

Before purchasing you should also check with the municipal architect that you will be allowed to do what you want to do with the property.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Matt, my property is about 30 mins from Baza which has really smartened itself up in the last couple of years with new shops and houses, what beachcomer says is quite true you will have to pay rates on the house even though you will not be living in it yet, also if the property was connected to the utilities i.e. water and electric previously and bills were not paid then you as the new owner become responsible for the previous bills as unlike the u.k. you inherit any debt that is connected with the property, your solicitor should make you aware of any of the above, if not ask . With regard to alterations in this area at present you are not allowed to extend the origonal footprint of the house although some changes are being at the moment, but do go to the ayumento ( town hall ) and check .
Hope this helps you,
All the best David.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Do I dare post this???? Bleak 2011 to end with worst home sales and construction data in decades · ELPAÍS.com in English

sorry, I'll get me coat 

Jo xxx


----------

